# TWRP not seeing Sdcard?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys, just switched here..

TWRP is not seeing the contents of my sdcard, is that a known issue? Also is it true that I have to purchase CWM Touch again if I'm switching from the Nexus? It wouldn't just let me download it, and I already purchased it for that phone,


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It can, it's just hard to see the option.

Look right above the swipe to confirm tab. You'll see external and internal options.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Hey guys, just switched here..
> 
> TWRP is not seeing the contents of my sdcard, is that a known issue? Also is it true that I have to purchase CWM Touch again if I'm switching from the Nexus? It wouldn't just let me download it, and I already purchased it for that phone,


This happens in some devices... There is an option to mount the sdcard. I belive it is under systems or storage. That will get yuh going :0)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This happens in some devices... There is an option to mount the sdcard. I belive it is under systems or storage. That will get yuh going :0)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I made sure internal was checked. I think it's what JuggalotusHeat said, but I haven't tested yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

turns out I had to navigate to /data/media instead


----------

